# {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*BBC Space






*






Episode 1 - Star Stuff




Where did we all come from? Star Stuff explores the origins of life on planet Earth and comes to the surprising conclusion that we all may be aliens...



Episode 2 - Staying Alive




Sam Neill voyages into space in search of the cosmic killers which could threaten our very existence - comets and asteroids.


Episode 3 - Black Holes




An exploration of the strange and terrifying world of the universe's ultimate monster - the black hole. More of them are being discovered all the time, but where are they - and is our planet in danger?


Episode 4 - Are We Alone




A journey through the cosmos in search of alien life. We seek out planets around distand stars and dive into the oceans of other worlds - seeking an answer to the question: is there anybody out there?


Episode 5 - New Worlds




Sam Neill explores humanity's long-term future - a future where we make new homes for ourselves on other worlds as we flee from the slow but inevitable death of our sun.


Episode 6 - Boldly Go




Will we ever see the wonders of space for ourselves? Sam Neill goes in search of the technologies which may one day take our children's children to the stars.



Episode 1 - Star Stuff 
http://rapidshare.com/files/57144882/uzay-bir.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57148859/uzay-bir.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57139102/uzay-bir.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57141298/uzay-bir.part4.rar

Episode 2 - Staying Alive
http://rapidshare.com/files/57155343/uzay-iki.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57159683/uzay-iki.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57164526/uzay-iki.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57151283/uzay-iki.part4.rar

Episode 3 - Black Holes
http://rapidshare.com/files/57172265/uzay-uc.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57177125/uzay-uc.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57182121/uzay-uc.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57167431/uzay-uc.part4.rar

Episode 4 - Are We Alone
http://rapidshare.com/files/57195426...dort.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57200770...dort.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57206731...dort.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57189977...dort.part4.rar

Episode 5 - New Worlds
http://rapidshare.com/files/57210600/uzay-bes.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57374883/uzay-bes.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57222542/uzay-bes.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57216574/uzay-bes.part1.rar

Episode 6 - Boldly Go
http://rapidshare.com/files/57377310...alti.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57390109...alti.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57385751...alti.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57381367...alti.part1.rar


او


http://rapidshare.com/files/71874616/BBC_SPE1.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71874696/BBC_SPE1.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71874787/BBC_SPE1.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71874867/BBC_SPE1.part4.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/71874947/BBC_SPE2.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71875057/BBC_SPE2.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71875152/BBC_SPE2.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71875249/BBC_SPE2.part4.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/71875359/BBC_SPE3.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71875498/BBC_SPE3.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71875593/BBC_SPE3.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71875655/BBC_SPE3.part4.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/71875761/BBC_SPE4.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71875839/BBC_SPE4.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71875930/BBC_SPE4.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71876004/BBC_SPE4.part4.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/71876121/BBC_SPE5.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71876207/BBC_SPE5.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71876291/BBC_SPE5.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71876361/BBC_SPE5.part4.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/71876456/BBC_SPE6.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71876569/BBC_SPE6.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71876704/BBC_SPE6.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71876761/BBC_SPE6.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71876925/BBC_SPE6.part4.rar​

​​

يتبعـــــــــ...........


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*

 


BBC Space Odyssey Voyage To The Planets 






*Information* 

Space Odyssey - Voyage To The Planets Imagine crashing through the acid storms of Venus, taking a space walk in the magnificent rings of Saturn, or collecting samples on the disintegrating surface of an unstable comet. 

From the makers of Walking With Dinosaurs, this magical new series takes viewers on the ultimate space flight and, by pressing the red button on their remote control, they can be transported right to the heart of the European Space Agency's mission control room. 

Seen through the eyes of five astronauts on a six-year mission to explore the new frontiers of the solar system, it reveals the spectacle - and the dangers - they face when landing on, and exploring, neighbouring worlds. 

Using the latest scientific findings and feature film digital effects, Space Odyssey is the ultimate grand tour brought to life in a beautiful and moving journey packed with peril and excitement. 

Along the way, it uncovers the immense physical and emotional challenges that would affect those taking such a trip.  

*Technical Specs (Part 1)* 

Video Codec: DivX 5.1.1 
Video Bitrate: ~1500 kb/s 
Video Resolution: 656 x 368 
Video Aspect Ratio: 16:9 
Audio Codec: Mp3 
Audio BitRate: 150 kb/s (75/ch, stereo) VBR 
Audio Channels: 2 
RunTime Per Part: ~59 minutes 
Number Of Parts: 1 
Part Size: ~700mb 
Encoded by Red Kite 

*Technical Specs (Part 2)* 

Video Codec: DivX 5.0 
Video Bitrate: ~1480 kb/s 
Video Resolution: 656 x 368 
Video Aspect Ratio: 16:9 
Audio Codec: Mp3 
Audio BitRate: 164 kb/s (82/ch, stereo) VBR 
Audio Channels: 2 
RunTime Per Part: ~59 minutes 
Number Of Parts: 1 
Part Size: ~702mb 
Encoded by Blue Eyed Devil 


http://rapidshare.com/files/71873136/BBC_SOVTTPEP1.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71873231/BBC_SOVTTPEP1.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71873327/BBC_SOVTTPEP1.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71873443/BBC_SOVTTPEP1.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71873548/BBC_SOVTTPEP1.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71873662/BBC_SOVTTPEP1.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71873776/BBC_SOVTTPEP1.part7.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71873808/BBC_SOVTTPEP1.part8.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/71873912/BBC_SOVTTPEP2.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71874024/BBC_SOVTTPEP2.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71874110/BBC_SOVTTPEP2.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71874205/BBC_SOVTTPEP2.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71874286/BBC_SOVTTPEP2.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71874381/BBC_SOVTTPEP2.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71874471/BBC_SOVTTPEP2.part7.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/71874532/BBC_SOVTTPEP2.part8.rar 


































​​

يتبعــــــــ .........


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*

 


BBC End Day 











End Day is a docu-drama produced by the BBC and airing on the National Geographic Channel, on the TV series, National Geographic Channel Presents, that depicts various doomsday scenarios. The ********ary follows the fictional scientist Dr. Howell as he travels from his hotel room in London, England to his laboratory in New York City, and shows how each scenario affects his journey as well as those around him, with various experts providing commentary on that specific disaster as it unfolds.

Scenarios

Mega-Tsunami

 In this scenario, a volcanic eruption on the island of La Palma triggers a massive landslide wherein a sizeable portion of the island collapses into the sea, causing a massive mega-tsunami to race across the Atlantic ocean and strike the east coast of the United States, inundating New York City in particular.

Killer Asteroid

 This scenario begins with a mysterious 'missile attack' in a remote area somewhere in the Middle East. The 'missiles' are soon revealed to be small asteroid fragments, the advance guard of a much larger asteroid on a collision course with Earth, threatening central Europe. The asteroid is located and an attempt is made to destroy it using nuclear ICBMs. The attempt fails, resulting in the asteroid being broken into hundreds of smaller pieces which then impact and obliterate Berlin.

Global Pandemic

 In this scenario, a virus similar to SARS or Asian Bird Flu is unleashed, wreaking havoc as it spreads at a phenomenal rate throughout Europe, the UK, and North America, prompting many countries to enact martial law and close their borders in a frantic attempt to contain the spread of the disease.

Supervolcano

 This scenario is based on the supervolcano beneath Yellowstone National Park erupting, causing vast damage to the area 100 km around the volcano, as well as releasing ash into the atmosphere which is predicted to severely cool the earth. This segment has only aired in the UK. This scenario was explored in depth in another BBC docudrama, Supervolcano.

Strange Matter

 This scenario is the only one wherein Dr. Howell reaches his laboratory unhindered, with people protesting, and shouting,"STOP THE EXPERIMENT!" outside. Upon arrival, he and his colleagues initiate a highly controversial experiment using the world's largest particle accelerator. The experiment quickly goes out of control, resulting in the creation of a new type of matter called a strangelet, which begins to consume and destroy all matter around it, starting with New York City. The phenomenon wreaks havoc on Earth's weather systems and atmosphere, insinuating that the entire planet will eventually be destroyed. 


http://rapidshare.com/files/25599538...hatem2020.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/25599533...hatem2020.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/25600043...hatem2020.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/25603865...hatem2020.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/25616907...hatem2020.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/25616915...hatem2020.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/25599570...hatem2020.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/25599591...hatem2020.html

Pass: docs4you.org 


​​



منقوووووووووووووول


----------



## nonogirl89 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*

معلش يامريامتى ولو فيها غلاسة يعنى 
ممكن افهم ايه دة 
يعنى معلش فسرى بالعربى عشان الناس الجهلة اللى زيى
اصل انا بعيد عنك اتعلمت فى مدرسة حكومى 
وربنا يكفيكى شر المدارس الحكومى​


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*



nonogirl89 قال:


> معلش يامريامتى ولو فيها غلاسة يعنى
> ممكن افهم ايه دة
> يعنى معلش فسرى بالعربى عشان الناس الجهلة اللى زيى
> اصل انا بعيد عنك اتعلمت فى مدرسة حكومى
> وربنا يكفيكى شر المدارس الحكومى​






ههههههههههههههههههه

بصى يا نونو انا لاطشه الموضوع كده ولسه بختار مواضيع منه 

انزلها عندى وهتفرج عليها فديو واكيد هفهما عايزة تقول ايه 

بالحداقه كده هههههههههههههههههه

عشان انا تعليم حكومى بردووو يا قمر 

بس هى طبعا مواضيع علميه خاصه بالفضاء واسراره 


سورى بقى يا قمر على موضوع الترجمه ده  

المرة الجايه هلطش المواضيع مترجمه 

ههههههههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## قلم حر (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*

يثبت فورا .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*



قلم حر قال:


> يثبت فورا .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .






ميرسى جداااااا قلم حر  

لحضورك الجميل ولتثبيت الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## قلم حر (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*

لمن يريد ترجمه , صفحات كتابيه أو صفحات كامله على النت أو مواقع :
من خلال مترجم ( جوجل ) , يمكن أخذ ترجمه ( تقريبيه ) مقبوله بسرعه كبيره :
الرابط :
http://www.google.com/translate_t
عند الدخول للرابط نلاحظ : 
فوق ( على اليسار ) ترجمة نصوص أو كلمات ......و ما تنسوش تختارو خيار اللغه ( من الاٍنجليزيه اٍلى العربيه ) , لأن الموقع في خيارات ترجمه كثيره .
تحت : يجب وضع رابط الصفحه على النت , مع خيار اللغه ( من الاٍنجليزيه اٍلى العربيه ) .
نكرر : الترجمه غير دقيقه , لكنها بشكل عام مقبوله و مفهومه و سريعه جدا .
ملاحظه  لمن يريد أن يقوي لغته الاٍنجليزيه : أرجو دخول فهرست القسم , ففيه كل ما يلزم لتعلم الاٍنجليزيه , لجميع المستويات و الأعمار .


----------



## Meriamty (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*



قلم حر قال:


> لمن يريد ترجمه , صفحات كتابيه أو صفحات كامله على النت أو مواقع :
> من خلال مترجم ( جوجل ) , يمكن أخذ ترجمه ( تقريبيه ) مقبوله بسرعه كبيره :
> الرابط :
> http://www.google.com/translate_t
> ...






ميرسى جدااااااااااااا يا قلم حر على لينك الترجمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## صوت الرب (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*

*خلق الكون أجمل شيء أحب أن أتعلمه
شكرا عزيزتي مريمتي على المعلومات القيمة
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## ra.mi62 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*



> معلش يامريامتى ولو فيها غلاسة يعنى
> ممكن افهم ايه دة
> يعنى معلش فسرى بالعربى عشان الناس الجهلة اللى زيى
> اصل انا بعيد عنك اتعلمت فى مدرسة حكومى
> وربنا يكفيكى شر المدارس الحكومى


 

*لكل من لا يعرف اللغة الاجنبية هذه الترجمة الموضوع*



> Episode 1 - Star Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*الترجمة :حادثة 1 - مادة لامعة*
*أين كلنا جئنا من؟ تستكشف المادة اللامعة اصول الحياة على كوكب الأرض وتجيء إلى الخاتمة المفاجئة التي كلنا قد نكون أجانب.*



> Episode 2 - Staying Alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الترجمة:
حادثة 2 - يبقى حيّة*
*يسافر سام نيل إلى الفضاء في بحث القتلة الكونيين الذي يمكن أن يهدّد وجودنا جدا - مذنّبات وكويكبات.*



> Episode 3 - Black Holes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*الترجمة:
حادثة 3 - حفر مظلمة*
*إستكشاف العالم الغريب والمرعب لوحش الكون النهائي - الحفرة المظلمة. أكثرهم يكتشف دائما، لكن أين هم - وهل كوكبنا في الخطر؟
*



> Episode 4 - Are We Alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...





الترجمة:​
*حادثة 4 - نحن لوحده
 رحلة خلال الكون في بحث الحياة الأجنبية. نبحث عن الكواكب  ونجوم ونغوص إلى محيطات العوالم الأخرى - نريد جوابا إلى السؤال: هل هناك أي شخص هناك؟*



> Episode 5 - New Worlds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
الترجمة:
*حادثة 5 - عالم جديد*
*يستكشف سام نيل مستقبل الإنسانية الطويل المدى -  مستقبل حيث نحن نعمل بيوت جديدة لأنفسنا على العوالم الأخرى كما نهرب من الموت البطيئ لكن الحتمي من شمسنا.*



> Episode 6 - Boldly Go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الترجمة:*

*حادثة 6 - يذهب بجرأة*
*هل نحن سنرى عجائب الفضاء لأنفسنا؟ يدخل سام نيل بحث التقنيات الذي قد وارد أطفال نهاري أطفالنا واحد إلى النجوم.*



> BBC Space Odyssey Voyage To The Planets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الترجمة:*


*رحلة رحلة فضائية بي بي سي البحرية إلى الكواكب*

*المعلومات*
*رحلة فضائية - رحلة بحرية إلى الكواكب تتخيّل تحطيم خلال العواصف الحامضية للزهرة، أخذ a مشي فضاء في الحلقات الرائعة لزحل، أو جمع عينات على سطح تحليل مذنب غير مستقر.*
*من صنّاع المشي بالديناصورات، تأخذ هذه السلسلة الجديدة السحرية المشاهدين على طيران الفضاء النهائي، وبضغط الزرّ الأحمر على جهاز التحكّم عن بعد، هم يمكن أن ينقلوا حقّ إلى قلب غرفة قيادة عملية وكالة الفضاء الأوربية.*
*رأت خلال عيون خمسة روّاد فضاء على a مهمّة ستّة سنوات لإستكشاف الحدود الجديدة للنظام الشمسي، يكشف المنظر - والأخطار - يواجهون عندما إنزال على، ويستكشف، يجاورون العوالم.*
*إستعمال آخر النتائج العلمية وتأثيرات الفلم الطويل الرقمية، رحلة فضائية الجولة الكبيرة النهائية أعادت إلى الحياة في  رحلة جميلة ومؤثّرة مكتظّة بخطر وحماس.*
*على طول الطريق، يكشف التحديات الطبيعية والعاطفية الهائلة التي تؤثّر على أولئك الذين تأخذ مثل هذه السفرة.*
*النظارة التقنية (جزء 1)*
*الفيديو كوديك: ديفكس 5.1.1
الفيديو بيترات:  1500 kb /s
قرار فيديو: 656 x 368
سجّل بالفيديو نسبة الطول للعرض: 16:9
كوديك السمعي: إم بي 3
بيترات السمعي: 150 kb /s (75 /ch، مسجلة) VBR
القنوات السمعية: 2
وقت تشغيل لكلّ جزء: ~59 دقائق
عدد الأجزاء: 1
حجم جزء: ~700 mb
شفّرت بالطائرة الورقية الحمراء*
*النظارة التقنية (جزء 2)*
*الفيديو كوديك: ديفكس 5.0
الفيديو بيترات: ~1480 kb /s
قرار فيديو: 656 x 368
سجّل بالفيديو نسبة الطول للعرض: 16:9
كوديك السمعي: إم بي 3
بيترات السمعي: 164 kb /s (82 /ch، مسجلة) VBR
القنوات السمعية: 2
وقت تشغيل لكلّ جزء: ~59 دقائق
عدد الأجزاء: 1
حجم جزء:  702 mb
شفّر بالأزرق راقب شيطانا
*




> BBC End Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*الترجمة:*
يوم نهاية بي بي سي


يوم نهاية a docu مسرحية أنتجت بالبي بي سي والعرض على القناة الجغرافية الوطنية، على المسلسل التلفزيوني، قناة جغرافية وطنية تقدّم، التي تصوّر مخطط الموت المختلف.  يتلي العالم الخيالي الدّكتور هاويل كما يسافر من غرفة فندقه في لندن، إنجلترا إلى مختبره في مدينة نيويورك، والمعارض هكذا كلّ سيناريو يؤثّر على رحلته بالإضافة إلى تلك حوله، مع الخبراء المختلفين يزوّدون تعليقا على تلك الكارثة المعيّنة كما تتجلّى.
السيناريوهات
تسنامي الهائل
في هذا السيناريو ,   إنفجار بركاني على جزيرة لا بالما يسبّب  إنهيار أرضي هائل عن طريق  جزء كبير من الجزيرة ينهار إلى البحر، تسبّب هائل هائل للتسابق عبر المحيد الأطلسي ويضرب الساحل الشرقي من الولايات المتّحدة، يغمر مدينة نيويورك بشكل خاص.
الكويكب القاتل
هذا السيناريو يبدأ  بهجوم صاروخي' غامض في   منطقة بعيدة في مكان ما في الشرق الأوسط  القذائف يكشف قريبا لكي يكون أجزاء نجمية صغيرة، حرس مقدمة   كويكب أكبر كثير على   حالة صدام بالأرض، يهدّد أوربا الوسطى. إنّ الكويكب يحدّد مكان ومحاولة تجعل لتحطيمه يستعمل ICBMs نووي. تقصيرات المحاولة، يؤدّي إلى الكويكب أن يقتحم مئات القطع الأصغر الذي ثمّ يؤثّر عليه ويزيل برلين.
الوباء العالمي
في هذا السيناريو ,   فيروس مشابه لSARS أو إنفلونزا طير آسيوية مطلقة عنان، معاقبة خراب كما تنشر في   نسبة هائلة في كافة أنحاء أوروبا، المملكة المتحدة، وأمريكا الشمالية، يدفع العديد من البلدان لتشريع الحكم العرفي وغلق حدودهم في a محاولة مسعورة لإحتواء إنتشار المرض.
سوبيرفولكانو
هذا السيناريو مستند على supervolcano تحت حديقة يلوستون العامة تنفجر، يسبّب الضرر الواسع إلى المنطقة 100 كيلومتر حول البركان، بالإضافة إلى إصدار الرماد إلى الجوّ الذي يتوقّع لتبريد الأرض بشدّة. هوّت هذه القطعة فقط في المملكة المتحدة. هذا السيناريو إستكشف بتعمّق في عمل البي بي سي الوثائقي الآخر، سوبيرفولكانو.
المسألة الغريبة
هذا السيناريو الوحيد عن طريق الدّكتور هاويل يصل مختبره غير معاق، بإحتجاج الناس، وصيحة، "يوقف التجربة! "خارج. عند الوصول، هو وزملائه يبدأون   تجربة جدالية جدا تستعمل معجّل الجزيئة الأكبر في العالم. تخرج التجربة عن السيطرة بسرعة، يؤدّي إلى خلق   نوع جديد من المسألة دعا a strangelet، الذي يبدأ بإستهلاك وتحطيم كلّ المسألة حوله، بدء مع مدينة نيويورك. تعاقب الظاهرة خرابا على الأنظمة وجوّ طقس الأرض، يلمح إلى أنّ كامل الكوكب في النهاية سيحطّم.​
*أتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد فهم الان*​ 
* 

*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*

*وشكرا أختي الغالية على الموضوع القيم الذي يستحق التثبيت*

*بس مافي روابط تشرح هذه الحواث*

*وسؤال ثاني هل الروابط التي في الاعلى هي فقط فيديو*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*

*أختي Meriamty مش عارف انزل الفيديو على الحاسوب ممكن احد يساعدني يعلمني الطريقة التنزيل*

​


----------



## Meriamty (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*



صوت الرب قال:


> *خلق الكون أجمل شيء أحب أن أتعلمه
> شكرا عزيزتي مريمتي على المعلومات القيمة
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
> سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*





صوت الرب 

ميرسى جدا لحضورك الجميل وتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   السلسلة العلمية BBC Space*



ra.mi62 قال:


> *أختي Meriamty مش عارف انزل الفيديو على الحاسوب ممكن احد يساعدني يعلمني الطريقة التنزيل*
> 
> ​





اهلا بيك يا رامى بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على الترجمه 

فعلا اضافه جميلة اشكرك عليها اخى الغالى 

بالنسبه لطريقه حفظ الفديو على الكمبيوتر 

فدى طريقه التحميل من موقع الرابيد شير بالصور اتمنى انها تفيدك 

وتحميل موفق يارب 

اول حاجة نضغط على الشئ المراد تحميله

وبعدين هيظهر لك صفحة انزل فى اسفلها ستجد








بعد الضغط على free ستظهر لك صفحة اخرى ستجد فى اسفلها

ملحوظه :

فى اوقات ممكن مش يجى العد التنازلى ويجيب الحروف على طول










بعد انتهاء العد سوف يظهر لك الاتى










وبكدا يبدأ التحميل ارجو انا اكون وفقت فى الشرح


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا مريمتي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

ملاحظه : تمت اٍضافة الموضوع للفهرست .


----------

